# Free Transfer Express Webinar Shows How To Increase Ad Specialty Profits With Heat Printing



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Learn how you can keep the decorating of promotional products in-house and make more profit with a free webinar offered by Transfer Express. “Increase Ad Specialty Profits With Heat Printing is scheduled for 2 p.m. EST on Thursday, Oct. 9. It will discuss how you can get started with a heat press, 3 feet of space and a custom transfer service. 

This hour session will include the top five reasons why you should be printing promotional products. There also will be tips on how to choose a heat press, create your own artwork or submit customers’ artwork, and how to lower your printing costs and earn more money. 

To register, go to https://www.anymeeting.com/AccountManager/RegEv.aspx?PIID=EA59D785894C3F. 
Should the October 9 time not work for you, the presentation will be archived and available for viewing at your convenience.

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

